# 1-26-19.... Live



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Heading north. A little frost on my truck this morning. Maybe ole sad daddy will walk by an catch a .308 eldx to the neck...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ms Penny and I are heading out as well. Good luck.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Headed north. Didn’t plan to hunt, but the wife rolled over at 3:30 and said, “why don’t you go sit this morning so I can sleep in?”
“Yes ma’am.”


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

nb&twil said:


> Headed north. Didn’t plan to hunt, but the wife rolled over at 3:30 and said, “why don’t you go sit this morning so I can sleep in?”
> 
> “Yes ma’am.”


She is tired of you poking her in the butt. Go put the tinks in the woods 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

We just rolled through check station. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

JB, BW or club??? Roberto, let me know what's up....I gotta go to Nicole's Special Olympics basketball game then pick up my truck so I may be able to come by around the time ya'll get outta the woods!!!

Ya'll choot em in the face!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Blackwater Jason. I didn't get back in the lease.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

My favorite line as someone drives in on us as we're gearing up... "we've been hunting here 10 years and never seen anyone".... dude we are on Bob Pitts road.... don't lie to my face. Googans....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Just got a speeding ticket in east brewton on our way in DANGIT!!
My own dumb fault , getting fired up and hammer down ( the wrong hammer)
I better see something good


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> My favorite line as someone drives in on us as we're gearing up... "we've been hunting here 10 years and never seen anyone".... dude we are on Bob Pitts road.... don't lie to my face. Googans....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Bob Pitts is the 2nd busiest area in all blackwater 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Bob Pitts is the 2nd busiest area in all blackwater
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Not telling me anything lol...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

I’m up in the tree. Perfect morning. Watching a cutover.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

We are in The Blind. JJ has already shit his pants, gotta love these turds, literally and figuratively lmao. 

Dillian is in the shooting house with a doe in the field, I thinknhe is trying to convince me he needs to shoot it. But its wall hangers only from here till the 10th!
I came up on a cruiser almost at 4 that had a 2500 pulled over. So I slowed er on down from 75, to 60. Then another at hwy qith a car pulled over, decided I would set the cruise at 58, lol. I always set my cruise at 33 on 29 in Brewton till I hit the curve, just for that reason.

Good luck fellas!


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Just had a decent buck slip past me in some thick stuff. No shot on him. Looked like an 8


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> Heading north. A little frost on my truck this morning. Maybe ole sad daddy will walk by an catch a .308 eldx to the neck...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


To heck with hunting, tell us all about Romeo and Juliet. I'm so excited to hear about the performance.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I got new wireless provider so im live from Camden! Turkeys gobblin there heads off. Bout 6 does and a couple scrappy 4 points in tow since dayli......uhhhh since i got here. If i had entered the big doe contest i woulda wacked the first doe i saw. Easy 130#


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Uhhhh. Dang! How cold is it? decided to walk back a bit and found my half drunk cup of coffee on a fencepost where i left it about an hour ago. Iced over on top! Lol i watched it from about 60yds for a couple minutes thinking that white styrofoam was a tail!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> To heck with hunting, tell us all about Romeo and Juliet. I'm so excited to hear about the performance.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I worked late, so we were already behind schedule. Then I found out the whole damn thing was in French.... and I said, Naw... so we stayed at home. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Sep 11, 2017)

Bw buck down. Rack 6 or 7. Almost let him walk but he stuck around a bit too long.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Heard a shot from a neighbor. I'm not hunting but I am looking down the hill every time I go back to the kitchen! Time for more coffee


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Shot fired! Buck down. Gonna give him a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I should have gotten up.

Y'all give them heck

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

They are laying the wood to these things... heard 20 shots I bet. Seen a few does.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

They blasting like crazy here 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Y’all kill em, I’m off all next week. Got one more buck left at the club. If I kill him early I’ll be in Bw the rest of the week


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

Yall get after it. Good luck. I caught the crud and feel like complete dog shit. Not sure if Ill make it this wknd or not.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Amateur Alex said:


> Yall get after it. Good luck. I caught the crud and feel like complete dog shit. Not sure if Ill make it this wknd or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I’ve had it for a month, way I look at it if I can work with it u can hunt with it lol


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Slept in this morning till 7, been getting up at 3 all week for work, needed some rest, got up and made a feed run to the co-op, got the goats, chickens, calves, and dogs fed, heading out now with the wife, I’ll be in a tree by 12, gonna sit rest of the day, bet this evening will be good!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Amateur Alex said:


> Yall get after it. Good luck. I caught the crud and feel like complete dog shit. Not sure if Ill make it this wknd or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Take your ass to the minute clinic at Walgreens or CVS. Got 2 prescriptions. Started feeling better in a day. Been since Christmas. Still have a lingering cough but able to do stuff 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nada moved for us, except JJs bowls!!! Dillian saw a doe early. We eatin a hot meal and headed back, want to get in the blind early and see what happens!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

OwenM said:


> Bw buck down. Rack 6 or 7. Almost let him walk but he stuck around a bit too long.


You gonna post a pic. Shoulda done loaded him up 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ms Penny got her a big ol fat nanny this morning, deer were moving good, I saw 8, two of them 6 pointers, let them all walk, looking for mr big.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Glad everyone else is seeing and killing deer, I didn’t see a deer this morning, pulled memory cards in cameras to see what’s goin on, can’t hunt this eve, got to do the go out with momma thing tonight, hopefully be back at it in the am, I’ll keep watching the forum for pics of bucks while I’m out tonight lol. Good luck everybody 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Had 2 does come running through about 1, acted like something was chasing them but never seen anything, someone may have bumped them, I’ve never seen so many people out in the woods as I have today, had to resort to plan “z”, my 1st several picks had trucks parked close by, I’m somewhere I’ve never hunted today, pretty bottom off long ridge, if I kill , it’ll probably be today, gonna take me at least an hour to drag something outta here, don’t think I can get a bike too far (thick) good luck!!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I had 6 shots all around me this morning. Guess I was in the wrong spot!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Perfect morning. Calm and cold. I’m set up by daybreak. Every 15 minutes or so I’d grunt call. Nothing for a while, and then I catch movement to my right in the cutover. Buck! He’s running like he is chasing a doe. I never seen another deer unless they got past me. So I try to stop him with a “meah”, he finally stops after the 3rd attempt. He’s 200 yds away and is about out of sight near some small pines. 

He stops right behind some bushes. Dang it! No shot. He proceeds to turn uphill and eases away from me in the pines. I hit my grunt call several times. Then bleat. I see his antlers in those small pines turning back towards me. Oh snap, he didn’t like that. He turns and starts coming my way. Stiff legged and ears pinned back like he’s Mike Tyson ready to bite an ear off. Now I got him on a string. It’s just a matter of stopping him for a good shot. He starts trotting my way looking hard for the other deer he thought he heard. I stop him about 50 yards. He’s quartered to me, but I let it rip. He mule kicks and I can tell he’s hit good. He piles up after about 40 yds. Man I’m pumped! Finally got a decent one this season. It’s been tough. 

9pt Baldwin County
14 1/2” inside spread
150#




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Dang, is that a drop tine?


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Had 2 does come running through about 1, acted like something was chasing them but never seen anything, someone may have bumped them, I’ve never seen so many people out in the woods as I have today, had to resort to plan “z”, my 1st several picks had trucks parked close by, I’m somewhere I’ve never hunted today, pretty bottom off long ridge, if I kill , it’ll probably be today, gonna take me at least an hour to drag something outta here, don’t think I can get a bike too far (thick) good luck!!


I’m finally up. Game ran long so didn’t get in stand till 3. But they won a barn burner 8-7 ha. Real high scoring affair. Some fresh scrapes around and lots of tracks....but the wind is bad for this spot. Last I looked it said north but it’s def south. To dern far to move now it’s a full mile in here so gonna just ride it out. Deer were in every field on benndale rd coming up here so they moving. All does and yearlings didn’t see any bucks


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wife and kid were napping so I snuck out to hit the woods.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Back on my stool. New spot. Been waiting on the right wind fir this place


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Couple of nice bucks taken today. Congrats to the shooters.

I checked cams and filled feeders....got a couple of nice ones showing up.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice! Gittum!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hunting around a lake sucks. Lotsa water birds “grunt”


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Shot fired boys! Buck down, old crow strikes again!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Old crows killin um!! Congrats DD


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice! I’m up late but I’m here


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Shot fired boys! Buck down, old crow strikes again!


Boom









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Aw crap i missed. I aint bragging but thats pretty rare for me. Nice 8. 20 steps. Rushed the shot FOR NO REASON! Thought i for sure hit him but no blood and heard no whack! Congrats to yall that connected.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Roberto for posting! 

No service where I was today, got in stand about 1215, seen 2 does and about 220 this boy came in looking for a fight, my old crow grunter brought him in on a string. Shoulder shot with the old .444 folded him up where he stood. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice but that last pic looks like your dressed for memorial day on pcola beach! Lol!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Very nice but that last pic looks like your dressed for memorial day on pcola beach! Lol!!


Lol, had to put on my “guttin” gloves!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I need to come hunt where yall heve these deer tied up!

11 hours of sitting today, perfect wind, same buck been on camera daily since Thursday, I didnt even see anything with 4 legs, let alone a deer


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

jaster said:


> I need to come hunt where yall heve these deer tied up!
> 
> 11 hours of sitting today, perfect wind, same buck been on camera daily since Thursday, I didnt even see anything with 4 legs, let alone a deer


Lol, 40 something bucks killed on 36,000 acres this season, they ain’t as plentiful as you thinkin they are!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I just wish my Bitches would start putting out. You know its hard out here for a Pimp.....

Grunt at my little bucks and they fkn run away

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I mean this shit is ridiculous









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Yall are doin some damage on them. Congrats!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Aw crap i missed. I aint bragging but thats pretty rare for me. Nice 8. 20 steps. Rushed the shot FOR NO REASON! Thought i for sure hit him but no blood and heard no whack! Congrats to yall that connected.


I hope you didn't catch it from me. I'm still upset with my miss the other day. Can't sleep because I revisit every miss I ever had, and they seem to be coming more often.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> I hope you didn't catch it from me. I'm still upset with my miss the other day. Can't sleep because I revisit every miss I ever had, and they seem to be coming more often.


Go get them cataracts seen about, that’s what I’m fixin to do at least that’s what I’m blaming it on, especially for my quail shooting.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> I hope you didn't catch it from me. I'm still upset with my miss the other day. Can't sleep because I revisit every miss I ever had, and they seem to be coming more often.




I dunno. Im still stunned. Hard to accept lol. There were two eights and 3 does right on top of me and im on the ground with an xbow! Lotsa eyes made me rush i guess.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fine buck Double D!!! Using latex??? don't wanna get them hands dirty? You sure you aint a banker or salesman where ya need soft hands? hahaha love ya bro!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I dunno. Im still stunned. Hard to accept lol. There were two eights and 3 does right on top of me and im on the ground with an xbow! Lotsa eyes made me rush i guess.


That's my problem - I get in a hurry. But if I ever quit getting excited by this deer hunting stuff, I'll stay home in my chair.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

off route II said:


> Go get them cataracts seen about, that’s what I’m fixin to do at least that’s what I’m blaming it on, especially for my quail shooting.


How'd you know? I do have the beginnings of a cataract in my shooting eye!

Oh, good, now I have an excuse other than hunter incompetence and stupidity.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Jason said:


> Fine buck Double D!!! Using latex??? don't wanna get them hands dirty? You sure you aint a banker or salesman where ya need soft hands? hahaha love ya bro!


Haha! No banker for sure, I dropped his guts since I wanted to stay and hunt till dark, didn’t have any water to wash hands.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Biologists just aged him for 4.5-5.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captsef (Feb 2, 2016)

*gut smarter not stinkier*



delta dooler said:


> Lol, had to put on my “guttin” gloves!


I have a pile in my car and my wife brought home a bunch of expired medical scrub pads and they are the best thing, soap, brush, nothing worse than sniffing deer guts on your drive home


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Lol, 40 something bucks killed on 36,000 acres this season, they ain’t as plentiful as you thinkin they are!


40 something bucks checked in you mean ha.


----------

